# Non kc reg shar pei



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi to all my first post. I have a non kc reg CHINESE standard shar pei, fully vacinnated, wormed and up to date with all injections, including heart worm and rabies. He was bred in spain by a chinese breeder and my vet in spain and here said they have not seen a better shar pei ever. He has no skin problems, no ear problems, no eye problems and no sign of shar pei fever, he is as the shar pei should be. Now the question, im looking for shar pei who I can breed him with for a non profit purpose, we despratley want one of his pups. Would suit someone who is in a similiar situation, anyone who can help we would be very gratefull, he is only 3.5 years old and in PERFECT condition and just want one of his off spring as we love him so much.


Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

The gaffer said:


> Hi to all my first post. I have a non kc reg CHINESE standard shar pei, fully vacinnated, wormed and up to date with all injections, including heart worm and rabies. He was bred in spain by a chinese breeder and my vet in spain and here said they have not seen a better shar pei ever. He has no skin problems, no ear problems, no eye problems and no sign of shar pei fever, he is as the shar pei should be. Now the question, im looking for shar pei who I can breed him with for a non profit purpose, we despratley want one of his pups. *Would suit someone who has rescued a shar pei *or who is in a similiar situation, anyone who can help we would be very gratefull, he is only 3.5 years old and in PERFECT condition and just want one of his off spring as we love him so much.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stuart


Because you love your dog and want one of his offspring is no valid reason to offer him at stud.
Breeding from a rescue are you joking ?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree, breeding from a rescue is unethical, moreover, if they dog has gone through a rescue, one of the conditions of adoption is that the dog is not bred from.


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

Perhaps the rescue was wrong, but what else do I do. Am I being selfish to say I want one of his offspring?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Am I being selfish to say I want one of his offspring?


No of course not, many of us say we love our dogs so much we _want_ their offspring, but wanting and doing are two different things. Breeding should NEVER be done for sentimental reasons...

Just a thought, but was he registered with the Spanish KC - if so, then he would be recognised by the UK KC.


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes he is registerd in spain. Only thing is he is of chinese standard and not uk kc standard, there is a diffrence with the breed. Chinese standard as Im aware dont suffer with health problems as much as uk kc standard, its tricky situation without upsetting to many uk breeders over breeding standards.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Then I would think you will reach a dead end and certainly breeding just to have a puppy would IMO be wrong. You would be reduced to using a poor quality bitch as, from what you say, UK standard sharpei are different, so he would be of no interest here. So, while your boy may be gorgeous, he will only supply 50% of the genes (and possibly fewer that resemble him) the others will be from the bitch (and likely to be a poor quality one). Do you really want to produce substandard puppies? I'm sure you love your boy too much too have that reflect on him.

Then, there's the fact that although you want a puppy, singleton pups are a rarity. What will happen to the other puppies? How much appeal will there be for substandard puppies of two different types (chinese/uk)? Most reputable breeders are putting their breeding plans on hold with the credit crunch anyway and rescues are overflowing with dogs being surrendered.


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

I understand what your saying. When I say diffrent I mean they come a bit taller more muscular and less wrinkles which causes health problems with some of the uk kc breed, which has been addressed with the lastest changes to uk kc shar pei's. I would go as far as saying that I would be helping to create a better pup, but I understand that I would be attracting the wrong type of quality for my boy.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sounds like it could be the answer to the sharpeis health problems,by introducing the chinese lines


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

IT would be in my opinion, but im sure people will disagree....


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I would go as far as saying that I would be helping to create a better pup,


But only in your eyes.

Don't get me wrong, I understand what you are saying, I have labradors and there are two very distinct 'types' both think they have the best type, but they are all eligible for registration, and there are many interested in both types as well as a combination of the two.

If you really are dead set on breeding him, then I would consider looking at a similar type in Spain. Does he have a pet passport?

One other thing? Have you considered how this may affect his temperament, as he is obviously a much loved pet. Sharpei's can be quite dominant anyway, but using a dog at stud tends to raise their status (in their eyes) and can bring about behavioural changes incompatable with being a pet. TBH, if you are only going to use him once, it is probably a little unfair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

The gaffer said:


> I understand what your saying. When I say diffrent I mean they come a bit taller more muscular and less wrinkles which causes health problems with some of the uk kc breed, which has been addressed with the lastest changes to uk kc shar pei's. I would go as far as saying that I would be helping to create a better pup, but I understand that I would be attracting the wrong type of quality for my boy.


Not only the wrinkle problems but also a consideration is that many shapeis suffer digestion problems - then there are the eyes which have to be of major concern - also attention needs to be paid to breeding the different coats as I am sure you know,

To conclude - I adore shapeis and am currently house sitting one - would love to see a picture of yours whenever you have the time
regards
DT


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

Glady mine doesnt have the problem with eyes as its the heavy folds on the face that cause it, as for digestive problems i only see what the end result is  and that seems fine. Yes I have a pet passprt. I will post a pic later today.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm afraid i agree with the others ,also someone with a high quality bitch which has been tested for all relevant illnesses is unlikely to want to use an unregistered, untested stud dog. As Dundee says you will have to use a sub-standard bitch, any puppies produced could suffer as a result. I would just enjoy your lovely dog


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i'm afraid i agree with the others ,also someone with a high quality bitch which has been tested for all relevant illnesses is unlikely to want to use an unregistered, untested stud dog. As Dundee says you will have to use a sub-standard bitch, any puppies produced could suffer as a result. I would just enjoy your lovely dog


 Mine has been tested for all illnesses and he is high quality but not the standard of the uk kc!!!!!!
here is the pic anyway..


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

He looks much better than the uk standard sharpeis!!


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> He looks much better than the uk standard sharpeis!!


Why thank you, he is a perfect shar pei...:thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he is a lovely dog


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes Gorgeous 

Could you not get another chinese breed female and wait a few years until shes old enough to breed from?


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

There hard to come across, but we trying that possiblity..


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a lovely boy and so much better than our uk one's.
i would see if you could go back to spain and stud him there or try to find another one from chinese standards, and bring her over then you could improve our line's sooner or later.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

He is Beautiful 

GOod luck in your hunt.


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

He's beautiful but if you do breed him what about his other puppies? you only want one but there could be several!


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

AlexT said:


> He's beautiful but if you do breed him what about his other puppies? you only want one but there could be several![/QUO
> 
> If I did, then i would make sure they find good responsible homes, fully vacinated the works..


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is a lovely boy :thumbup1:


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

good glad to hear it may take some time though with them not being reg


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

Unbelievable


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

muppet said:


> What a load of rubbish, we have equally as sound and probably better looking and registered dogs in the UK , if the Spanish had dogs so special we would all be importing from them, instead i get requests to have mine exported
> 
> Have a look at my dogs then tell me yours is the best you have ever seen :mad5:
> 
> Welcome to Bellicose Shar Pei


I aren't being funny... but every dog owner thinks that THEIR dog is the best they have ever seen 

EDIT: I've always wondered why some are more wrinkley than others, why is that?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy you have 

I was going to ask what the main difference between chinese and uk were.. but its quite obvious the uk breed standard has been bred more wrinkly.

I do not want to offend anyone here, but am I right in thinking it breeding more wrinkles into the uk shar pei that causes more problems? Something to do with wrinkles on the nose and skin and breathing problems?

Are the chinese ones less prone to skin problems?

I have a few that live locally, one was rescued from people who fought him, he is covered in scars! The other they have has had operations on his nose wrinkles 

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> What a beautiful boy you have
> 
> I was going to ask what the main difference between chinese and uk were.. but its quite obvious the uk breed standard has been bred more wrinkly.
> 
> ...


Poor little things!  I agree, more wrinkles must mean more health problems with the skin?? I personally like the less wrinkley ones


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

This is So wrong


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> What a load of rubbish, we have equally as sound and probably better looking and registered dogs in the UK , if the Spanish had dogs so special we would all be importing from them, instead i get requests to have mine exported
> 
> Have a look at my dogs then tell me yours is the best you have ever seen :mad5:
> 
> Welcome to Bellicose Shar Pei


My parents have shar pei with championship creditials, but has his problems excess skin on the face and far to many folds in the skin which may lead to problems. Its my opinion that mine is far more healthy than any other pei ive seen, and I say again 2 vets have said they have never seen a pei in such good health. It wasnt bred by the spanish it was bred by a chinese breeder in spain. I love all pei's, its fantastic breed, I just think to protect the health of the dog something needs to be done.


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> I am sure most PET owners believe they have the best thing the breed has ever seen but to join forums looking for someone to use a mediocre rescue at stud stating it is the best in the breed and chinese bred etc just isnt on
> 
> The dog is more american in type , very find in bone and lacking in body, the elbows are no where near the ribs , the ears are standing away from the head which is a big no no, the dog has nice bits but is by no means superior , it is insulting to have someone state their rescue is way better than the UK dogs, even more surprising to find people agreeing with them
> 
> ...


Who said mine was a rescue? He was bought as a pup. Plus his ears dont stand away, its the way the picture was taken. American in type, he stands 22" inches at the withers and thats chinese standard and the pictures that are on that site refer to the breed a long time ago. Not going to get into a debate over it.


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

Very very wrong !


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally comparing the two I prefer the OP's Sharpei, He's a very handsome man and good luck finding a female.


----------



## deakiedogs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all, sorry to have to introduce myself on a thread of this sort but a sensible reply is needed to this - Sorry Stuart if you get upset by what im about to write but - sometimes the truth hurts!!....

For the last 20odd years we have been hearing how the ''chinese'' bloodlines carry no health problems - sorry thats B.S - Where did the original shar pei stem from?? CHINA!! ... do you think the Americans deliberatly introduced health problems to the breed? - does anybody truly honestly believe that the Chinese dogs have no health problems?? - Any Vet in the world who told you that is talking out of their B...side...!!

IF these VETS!! can diagnoise your dog has no health/amoloyid issues i want the number!! .... I will have all my dogs checked by him - regardless of what country he lives in!! ....Along the lines of MILLIONS of Dollars have been spent on research into the amoloyd issues in pei (shar pei fever you call it), the research has been going on for the best part of 20 years - and still no cure nor even a trigger for the disease has been found - but your telling us your vet diagnoised your dog with no problems with a health check and a blood test im presuming!? ..:mad2:... Anyone whos had the breed longer than 5 minutes would know that Amoloyd can only be confirmed once the dog is DEAD upon biopsy of the organs to establish Amoloyd deposits.

I saw your picture, he is certianly no show dog but an adequate pet, Brushcoat i see, you bang on about the ''chinese'' known fact - to the chinese there is only 1 acceptable coat type!! ... THE HORSECOAT!! ... Your dog i suggest as Muppet is from ''american'' bloodlines, you may even find some of those dreadful English ones in there that everybody seems to deadset in telling us are awful.....

You say your parents have a English Pei with Champion asendents - WHO MAY ??? Have problems - Well ANY of the BREEDS!!!! AND EVEN CROSS BREEDS MAY!!!! have problems - Does the dog have any problems?????

Laughable - the problem with the dogs in this country is too many flyby night no nothing out for a quick buck breeders who think nothing more of the breeds future than the litter they have in hand and they money they will get in their pocket... no thought or reason given to having puppies more than '' i wanted one of his babies'' '' i wanted her to have a litter before she is spade'' - these are NOT valid reasons for producing puppies - and NOT ONCE have i heard this dogs TEMPRAMENT mentioned!! NOT ONCE

Sorry posters but im disgusted ....


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> If he is not a rescue then would you tell us who is in his pedigree
> 
> I have sent a link to chinese dogs and he looks nothing like them, i still think he will have more american breeding in him if you are willing to share the breeding of him
> 
> ...


No i edited my original post about studding him with a rescue, I havnt said anywhere that he was a rescue he was bought as a pup.pic below. He isnt kc registered here no, but hes registered in spain, did you not read that?


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

deakiedogs said:


> Hi all, sorry to have to introduce myself on a thread of this sort but a sensible reply is needed to this - Sorry Stuart if you get upset by what im about to write but - sometimes the truth hurts!!....
> 
> For the last 20odd years we have been hearing how the ''chinese'' bloodlines carry no health problems - sorry thats B.S - Where did the original shar pei stem from?? CHINA!! ... do you think the Americans deliberatly introduced health problems to the breed? - does anybody truly honestly believe that the Chinese dogs have no health problems?? - Any Vet in the world who told you that is talking out of their B...side...!!
> 
> ...


My parents pei does have problems with entropia, which has been manufactured into the breed with excessive folds. In reply to my 2 vets, there said that hes the healthest pei they have seen and unlikely to to have the problems most pei's have, and just to say his temperment is fantastic. I hear what you say about horsecoat and brushcoat but his fur is less than a inch long, which is desirable.http://www.sharpeiclubhk.com/standard.html I agree about the breeders wanting to make a quick buck, I dont want to make anything.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they all look ok, bit wrinkly though lol! 

A lady who lived opposite me last year had one and she had to have a 'face lift' or something to his face to get rid of most of the wrinkles due to health!?

I dont know anything about them though, I am sure they are all lovely dogs :blushing:


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

> I am sure most PET owners believe they have the best thing the breed has ever seen but to join forums looking for someone to use a mediocre rescue at stud stating it is the best in the breed and chinese bred etc just isnt on


You have yours wires crossed I think....


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed too  , that all the rescue societies you contact continue to refuse to let you take a bitch home just to breed from !


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> I have my fingers crossed too  , that all the rescue societies you contact continue to refuse to let you take a bitch home just to breed from !


Where did you get that idea from, i never said I wanted a bitch to take home to breed it with, " I said I wanted to breed to have pup" then retracted it from my opening post, cos it was a stupid idea. You need to get to grip with your reading skills.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys

I'm no mod but i can see one coming along and closing the thread if we dont calm down a bit

xx


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

You need to get a grip on the qualities of your non kc registered dog

We have plenty people breeding from anything with a pulse without adding to it under the pretense of you having a "Chinese" and perfect dog.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

candysmum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm no mod but i can see one coming along and closing the thread if we dont calm down a bit
> 
> xx


Agreed, you know it won't be long.

Gaffer-I think more sharpei's should look like yours, much nicer looking


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> You need to get a grip on the qualities of your non kc registered dog
> 
> We have plenty people breeding from anything with a pulse without adding to it under the pretense of you having a "Chinese" and perfect dog.


In my opinion, and for information purposes I have contacted the kc. I forgot to mention that he also has a solid blue tongue.

One question , why the bitterness?


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

So pointless !


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

realy... all this from a close side view. why the bitterness?

Traditional Shar-Pei -- Body and wrinkles


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

Not a clue


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> You already asked about bitterness ut: whats the breeding behind your boy ? or would you rather not say


and you didnt answer like all the questions ut: I came on here being loud and proud about my dog, and you became bitter. The replys have all been good except yours and why, because your a breeder that doesnt see past your own little world. I have all the information I need and so will the kc, watch this space..


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

i have Given up


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

horsecoat and not to exceed 1 inch, my dog resembles that dog more then yours, fact. Tomorrow I will take a fresh pic and put them both together and we will see.....


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

All yours now


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

muppet said:


> What a load of rubbish, we have equally as sound and probably better looking and registered dogs in the UK , if the Spanish had dogs so special we would all be importing from them, instead i get requests to have mine exported
> 
> Have a look at my dogs then tell me yours is the best you have ever seen :mad5:
> 
> Welcome to Bellicose Shar Pei


*Sorry if i sound rude, but those are the type of shar peis i cannot stand, i feel sorry for them. The chinese shar peis are much better looking in that other link, that's what they should look like, athletic with little exaggerated wrinkle. I would own one of those in a flash but i would run a mile from a puppy of yours. *


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

The gaffer said:


> Mine has been tested for all illnesses and he is high quality but not the standard of the uk kc!!!!!!
> here is the pic anyway..


*He is a beautiful example of a pei, i wish more uk breeders bred to this standard. *


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

muppet said:


> To SpringerHusky, if more sharpei looked like his then they wouldnt look too much like pei, they are meant to have head wrinkle, high set and tight ears, wrinkle over the withers and croup , strong boned and muscular, not like a Labrador with a Spitz tail, we have breed standards for a reason and try to breed dogs that fit it.


No offense to you or you dogs but again I prefer the Chinese/gaffer's dog to your own, I am not a fan of the over wrinkled sharpei's, It doesn't look as nice in my own opinion. In truth I would rather the the lab with the spitz tail than a dog so wringled it looks like it has been in the wash too long.

Everyone else here has been very calm and nice towards Gaffer and have asked questions without jumping down the poor guys throat.


----------



## muppet (Dec 22, 2008)

Last post as i give up .


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

muppet said:


> Last post as i give up .


i do have to say gaffer did say his dog is registered Just not in the UK.

So in fact it is a registered dog.

Gaffer can you transfer him onto the UK KC register?


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to be honest i havnt even tried. I have contacted them and im waiting for a reply.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The gaffer said:


> I have to be honest i havnt even tried. I have contacted them and im waiting for a reply.


Good luck  I think your pei is lovely, so much better looking than those mega wrinkley ones, I feel a bit sorry for the more wrinkled varieties, it must be so much more difficult for them to clean theirselves.


----------



## The gaffer (Feb 18, 2009)

I havnt got a problem with any of them, just love pei's. The thing is a lot insurance companys wont touch them for various reasons, so introducing a diffrent line is gotta be good for the breed.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The gaffer said:


> I havnt got a problem with any of them, just love pei's. The thing is a lot insurance companys wont touch them for various reasons, so introducing a diffrent line is gotta be good for the breed.


If it helps improve the health of the breed, then i'm all for it


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to say kc or not he is just beautiful , looks in perfect health too, i would be very proud of him.


----------



## 60degN (Apr 10, 2011)

I've just come across this and quite frankly, I'm in agreement with Deakiedogs and Bellicose.

Given the date of the original posting, I pray to God that you now realise you have an awful lot more research to do on shar pei (NOTE there is no "s" on the end - shar pei is both singular and plural) and that you never bred from your dog.

Some health problems can come about through close-knit breeding - the gene pool is very small given that they were nearly extinct. NO shar pei does not have the capability to develop Shar Pei Fever as recent research has shown. They all carry the chromosome and whilst some may never develop it, others will and it does appear that the brushcoat is more susceptible.

I have two lovely shar pei; one horsecoat and one brushcoat. They are NOT "over done".

I feel you owe many reputable UK breeders an apology too.

If you have managed to get your dog's registration transferred and have all the necessary accompanying papers, then I also pray to God (oops, better add in Goddess there too) that you have thoroughly checked out the "family history" together with that of the proposed Dam. Crumbs - didn't do it? Oh well, you may well have bred with a half sister ...

Oops, entropian in the lines - that, in itself, is a reason not to breed in some reputable UK breeders' thoughts but hey, there is enough going on in the UK trying to stop those breeding on a whim as it is. Done the DNA tests?

No, I'm not a show person; I'm not a breeder. I'm just a good old fashioned pet owner who took the time to research the breed and would never in a million years buy from someone like you who, quite frankly, for their own selfish reasons wants to use their dog as a stud.

I do hope by now you have researched the breed a LOT more.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:
My shar pei is bigger than your shar pei!!!
Seriously, I prefer the OPs "chinese" version


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The gaffer said:


> Mine has been tested for all illnesses and he is high quality but not the standard of the uk kc!!!!!!
> here is the pic anyway..


What a lovely dog i agree much nicer than the uk shar pei an old thread ime now wondering what the outcome was


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

60degN said:


> .
> 
> Given the date of the original posting, I pray to God that you now realise you have an awful lot more research to do on shar pei (NOTE there is no "s" on the end - shar pei is both singular and plural) and that you never bred from your dog.


is the point of these forums not to give advise? im seriously considering not coming back on here, you all question everything, vet's included? with smart arsed comment's like to quote above! are you a qualified vet? i no hardly anything about the breed but mainly that they have serious breathing problem's due to being wrinkly. about the Pei fever, if it's so pronounced in the breed why the hell does anyone breed them?

I think your dog is lovely, best pei i've seen for a long time


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

quequeg1988 said:


> is the point of these forums not to give advise? im seriously considering not coming back on here, you all question everything, vet's included? with smart arsed comment's like to quote above! are you a qualified vet? i no hardly anything about the breed but mainly that they have serious breathing problem's due to being wrinkly. about the Pei fever, if it's so pronounced in the breed why the hell does anyone breed them?
> 
> I think your dog is lovely, best pei i've seen for a long time


Neither can i see what is actually wrong with breeding this dog, the uk shar has been spoilt beyond spoilt to a point where its cruel, why not phase them out by bringing in a new healthier line. May i ad i know very little about breeding but to me its common sense and kinder.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

quequeg1988 said:


> i no hardly anything about the breed but mainly that they have serious breathing problem's due to being wrinkly. about the Pei fever, if it's so pronounced in the breed why the hell does anyone breed them?


They do not have serious breathing problems at all. The FSF is a serious illness but ethical breeders are working very hard at breeding it out and there is currently a test being validated which will help no end

We breed them because we love them and do not want the breed dying out


----------



## JayLib (Apr 6, 2011)

pearltheplank said:


> They do not have serious breathing problems at all. The FSF is a serious illness but ethical breeders are working very hard at breeding it out and there is currently a test being validated which will help no end
> 
> We breed them because we love them and do not want the breed dying out


My cousin runs the UK Pei rescue centre - SHAR-PEI RESCUE OF GREAT BRITAIN

Please give him a call if you need any advice as he is always happy to chat about his beloved breed!

His name is Paul Saxton - feel free to say that Liz has sent you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

This thread is donkies years old!
DT


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> They do not have serious breathing problems at all. The FSF is a serious illness but ethical breeders are working very hard at breeding it out and there is currently a test being validated which will help no end
> 
> We breed them because we love them and do not want the breed dying out


fingers crossed the FSF test is validated soon, would save so much heartache


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Starlite said:


> fingers crossed the FSF test is validated soon, would save so much heartache


I hope it gets major publicity when it is validated so that potentiial buyers know what to ask for. Hopefully then the unethical breeders will put out of business of be forced into testing


----------



## 60degN (Apr 10, 2011)

JayLib said:


> My cousin runs the UK Pei rescue centre - SHAR-PEI RESCUE OF GREAT BRITAIN
> 
> Please give him a call if you need any advice as he is always happy to chat about his beloved breed!
> 
> His name is Paul Saxton - feel free to say that Liz has sent you!


Actually, Paul Saxton runs one rescue which is NOT affiliated to the breed club. He was previously a committee member but for various reasons, no longer is.

The Shar Pei Club of Great Britain does have rescue co-ordinators and a Facebook page. There is also the Midland Shar Pei Club and another one within the UK.

Edit: It is the irreputable breeders who tend to have "over done" dogs (Those with too many wrinkles). Reputable breeders won't and don't do this - one reason being because many also do the show ring circuit and if they had "over done" dogs, they wouldn't get placed. It is breeders who are out to make a fast buck who don't give you an information pack on the breed, don't take back the puppies if things go wrong, etc.

Would you put down a human being if they had the flu? No. You may well euthanise if an old person had pneumonia together with kidney failure and it was legal to do so within the country where you lived. There are varying degrees of SPF. As I said, many never get it; others may get it twice a year for 24hrs at a time (Fixed with a small dose of an NSAID to relieve pain and temperature) whilst those (Usually as a result of poor breeding) may get it every month.

It is difficult to introduce new lines, given that only a handful of Shar Pei left China in the late 1970s - I think it was under 100 dogs. Reputable breeders know the lines inside out; the same, unfortunately, cannot be said for irreputable breeders.

What should I feed my shar pei? Well, they need a hypoallergenic diet - no gluten (So wheat is out), no beef (Including tripe). A low protein diet is recommended. Nope to loads of treats full of EU permitted colourings.

Re cleaning - the skin is free moving and so there isn't a problem re cleaning because of the wrinkles.

I could go on but like many other pet owners, you can always get a decent book out of the library or buy one off Amazon - I think that goes for any breed you intend to purchase.

As for the comment made about what I posted, as someone else has stated, shar pei fever is an illness. Whilst perhaps unique to shar pei, as I stated, not all develop it. Given that the results of the research have only just been published within the last 6 weeks or so, that is hardly a vast amount of time for reputable breeders to act upon it!

Shar pei can develop other health problems such as entropian - but then they are not the only breed to suffer from this - St Bernards being one of them. Indeed, many Staffordshire Bull Terriers now have many more health problems, simply as a result of being over-bred, as do labradors, etc.

So why pick on the shar pei? Because it is fashionable to pick on this breed perhaps? What is required, IMHO, is stricter control on who can become KC registered breeders and for Local Authorities to actually do what they are empowered to do - inspect more often, etc. Many Local Authorities aren't even aware of their obligations.


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but Muppett your Shar Pei are gorgeous. I owned 2 Shar Pei bitches when they very first arrived in this country and bred just one litter, my OH wouldnt let me breed again as I kept all 4 puppies because I couldnt part with any of them. We campaigned our boy all over the country, winning major awards. One day I will have another, I just hope you are still breeding .......


----------

